# Dragon APX Review



## VonZipper (Nov 13, 2013)

Stoked to hear you love our snowboard goggles... But it sounds like you need to get back on the VonZipper party bus!!!


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

VonZipper said:


> Stoked to hear you love our snowboard goggles... But it sounds like you need to get back on the VonZipper party bus!!!


VZ Feenoms are still my 1st recommendation for anyone that asks me for recommendations on goggles. They're great quality, looks good, durable, comes with 2 pairs of lens, and will not break anyone's wallet. Replacement lens are cheap as well. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VonZipper (Nov 13, 2013)

Littlebigdreams said:


> VZ Feenoms are still my 1st recommendation for anyone that asks me for recommendations on goggles. They're great quality, looks good, durable, comes with 2 pairs of lens, and will not break anyone's wallet. Replacement lens are cheap as well. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Keep spreading that VZ love throughout the land!!


----------



## FR4NKY (Oct 30, 2013)

Littlebigdreams said:


> VZ Feenoms are still my 1st recommendation for anyone that asks me for recommendations on goggles. They're great quality, looks good, durable, comes with 2 pairs of lens, and will not break anyone's wallet. Replacement lens are cheap as well. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Those were actually my first pair of non cheapo goggles. I ended up getting a pair of APXs and I love those. The main reason is that for me the lenses are easier to change out. I like both googles though.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

Do you just pull the lens off the goggles by force? I was actually kind of scared of breaking the plastic if I pull too hard.


----------



## FR4NKY (Oct 30, 2013)

Just a little force. I didn't feel like I was going to break them. It definitely wasn't as easy as my Anons


----------



## neachdainn (Dec 8, 2012)

VonZipper said:


> Keep spreading that VZ love throughout the land!!


:blink: 

i know, i know... don't feed the trolls.


----------

